# ::GruvenParts.com Releases New Parts for the 2.0l!!



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Visit the GruvenParts.com Online Store*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
Our focus is on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed when parts break.* 

We have supplied our race hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell come from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 

Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes adjustable control arms, billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi/BMW. 

We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pic above.

**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*www.GruvenParts.com*


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

hey vw made the 2.0l mk4 too! how bout some stuff for it ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

rommeldawg said:


> hey vw made the 2.0l mk4 too! how bout some stuff for it ?



We do have MKIV 2.0 parts, most will cross right over, here is a link to the MKIV page http://www.gruvenparts.com/vw-mk4

If you have any questions about any of our products and compatibility, please feel free to PM or email me directly, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) 


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*

Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!

Ours is CNC'd from aerospace grade billet aluminum and sculpted to fit the contours of the MK3 Golf and Jetta engine bay perfectly. 

Available in CNC machined finish or chrome plated. Custom engraving options are available. Send us an image of your desired engraving and we will quote it - [email protected].

Fits all 1993-1999 MK3 Golf and Jetta and replaces OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Now plain and "custom" strut caps are available. Inquire within :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:



[email protected] said:


> *Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*

Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!

Ours is CNC'd from aerospace grade billet aluminum and sculpted to fit the contours of the MK3 Golf and Jetta engine bay perfectly. 

Available in CNC machined finish or chrome plated. Custom engraving options are available. Send us an image of your desired engraving and we will quote it - [email protected].

Fits all 1993-1999 MK3 Golf and Jetta and replaces OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*in stock now !!*



[email protected] said:


> * MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*

Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!

Ours is CNC'd from aerospace grade billet aluminum and sculpted to fit the contours of the MK3 Golf and Jetta engine bay perfectly. 

Available in CNC machined finish or chrome plated. Custom engraving options are available. Send us an image of your desired engraving and we will quote it - [email protected].

Fits all 1993-1999 MK3 Golf and Jetta and replaces OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*

Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!

Ours is CNC'd from aerospace grade billet aluminum and sculpted to fit the contours of the MK3 Golf and Jetta engine bay perfectly. 

Available in CNC machined finish or chrome plated. Custom engraving options are available. Send us an image of your desired engraving and we will quote it - [email protected].

Fits all 1993-1999 MK3 Golf and Jetta and replaces OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

rommeldawg said:


> hey vw made the 2.0l mk4 too! how bout some stuff for it ?



*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* THIS PART IS NOW IN STOCK !!! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting is supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports are sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. Please note the parts will be shipped unassembled - you can use a pair of channel locks with tape or other insulation to tighten down the fittings.

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Custom Billet MK2 / MK3 VW Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3. These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. 

Choose Plain or VW logo caps. Please note the image shown of the VW logo cap has been lightly polished by hand. You can also chrome plate, paint, powder coat, anodize, or do other fun stuff to customize these strut caps. * All strut caps are held in place by 3 captive set screws (not just pressed on) !*

*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are in stock now !



GruvenParts.com said:


> *Custom Billet MK2 / MK3 VW Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*
> 
> Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[/url]
*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) 


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Custom Billet MK2 / MK3 VW Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3. These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. 

Choose Plain or VW logo caps. Please note the image shown of the VW logo cap has been lightly polished by hand. You can also chrome plate, paint, powder coat, anodize, or do other fun stuff to customize these strut caps. * All strut caps are held in place by 3 captive set screws (not just pressed on) !*

*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Strut caps are in stock  :thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> *Custom Billet MK2 / MK3 VW Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover*
> 
> Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves!
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Still trying to drive the ABA coolant flange interest.

If you want this part from billet, please email me - [email protected].

I need to know your price point. I think this will cost about $159.99 and we can make it for both auto and manual trans.

This will be similar to our new 1.8T coolant head flange which was just released, pics below for reference :


*Billet VW/Audi 1.8T Billet Coolant Head Flanges -- NOW IN STOCK !*

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these VW/Audi Billet 1.8T Coolant Head Flanges made from 6061-T651 aluminum and professionally tig welded and 100% pressure tested. This billet aluminum version replaces the crack prone plastic 1.8T head coolant flange P/N 06A-121-132-AP, and is also interchangeable with 06A-121-133-BB, 06A-121-133-J, 06A-121-132-D, 06A-121-132-G, 06A-121-132-Q. (06A121132AP, 06A121133BB, 06A121133J, 06A121132D, 06A121132G, 06A121132Q). This part fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT w/1.8T engine and all 2000-2007 VW Golf/Jetta/337/20AE/GLI with 1.8T engine.

This part is machined in house like everything else we make (*not in China*) using one of our 4 axis CNC HAAS milling centers. This part ships with a new Viton base O-ring preinstalled. Just add your coolant temp sensor and bolt it up! We're so sure this will eliminate your crack prone head flange, this part comes with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY*.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin2Liter (Sep 10, 2014)

as far as the aba coolant flange is concerned I would LOVE to have one for my car. I have deleted my heater box assembly so my coolant lines are a bit different. I dont need that rear facing hose port that would go to the heater core. I assume since that is a welded piece that it could just "not be added" during assembly? people arent really into the ABA's much anymore but us hardcore guys would love something like this. :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok thanks for the continual feedback. I am working on a pre-buy page, we're just trying to determine cost. 

If anyone else wants this part, please post here ! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

